# Looks like I need a new plan...



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't seem to land a coveted Civil service job before I strain my bank account too much.  Anyone on here have any business ideas they would like to put forth, preferably something that will work in the Navarre area. I sure would like to be able to afford to go fishing this year and have money to send my daughter to college this fall. :whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what have you been doing?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been dying to open an indoor gun range in Navarre. I'll be your partner!!..LOL


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Jim et al,

What have I been doing... Wellllllll.....

Submitting at least one resume a week for the last three or four months now.
Jim, I tried my hand at real estate briefly and acitivated my license long enough to help my son buy his house, but the Realtor dues and remodeling my sons home for the next five months caused a monetary hemmorage for a while. The main reason I punched my real estate ticket was the firm I associated with was located in FWB and I just didn't have the money to drive back and forth all the time, couple that with the realtor dues, a bad stock market, and Moma tapping her toes..., it just wasn't a good situation.

Anyway, I've been out of work for five years now, but I was going to school full time for four of those studying General Business Management. I graduated with Magna Cum Laude Honors and misssed Summa by .008. I also have my RE Broker's license (GA and FL) which is currently inactive and I did secret squirrel stuff for 20 years for the USAF, which is why I'm chasing Civil Service or contractor jobs now. The problem is my job was so specialized, there are only two positions per base and they pay a lot of money on the outside, so competition is stiff to say the least. At this point, if I want to stay here, I'm going to have to put my education to the test. The reason for this posting is if I don't have something going on by June, I'm going to have to cash in my chips here and move. I've registered for a virtual military hiring fair on the 10th, but I'm 100% certain those jobs will require moving. I think I'm at that point in my life where I don't have to move if I don't want to, but I've got to generate some extra cash to cover taxes and ins, or begin liquidating taxable items.

Brad,

The gun range is a great idea... EXCEPT, I believe the return on investment would be terrible even before you consider the insurance costs and interest on any loans. I believe it'd cost nearly $1M to build and certify. Think about how long it would take to recoup that kind of change with an eight or ten lane firing range, even if you have a retail section. I don't see SRC granting zoning for one south of East River either..., JMHO. Thanks for throwing it out there though.

Thank you Jim and Brad for the replies...

Any more ideas out there. I'll be glad to sign a no-compete/non-disclosure if you feel you have something that can't miss or if you have an idea and want to throw it up here, that's good too...:thumbsup:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump... No point in letting this sleeping dog lie. The future is looking bright, but it sure would be nice to stay here.:thumbup1:


----------

